# 2010 Cervelo S1 (Ultegra) versus Cannondale CAAD10 5 (105)



## Spire (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.cannondale.com/bra/eng/P...e-Road/Details/2491-1RAX5C48BLK-CAAD-10-5-105

versus

http://www.cervelo.com/en_us/bikes/2010/S1/?bike=S1&year=2010


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Sooo......... What's the question?


----------



## Spire (Jan 14, 2011)

should I get a 2010 ultegra S1 

or

a 2011 CAAD10 5 with 105


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, one comes in black or red. The other comes in black and red. 
Ultegra is slightly better than 105. 
Both are great bikes.
Comes down to wich one you like better for the price. Go ride em!


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

they're both great racing-bred bikes (were THE road racing bike of their respective companies in the early aughts). The CAAD is a little bit lighter, the Cervelo is undeniably aero. There isn't a whole lot different in their geometry either. The C'dale has more shaped chain and seat stays meaning it *may* ride a little bit nicer, but the difference between the way the frames ride is likely less than the difference a good set of properly inflated tires makes.

As far as potential trouble spots, I know that earlier S1s (then known as the Soloist) had a misaligned FD tab but I believe they were fixed by this year. The hidden cables are also both a minor headache to service, but all it takes is a bent coat hanger to fish the rear brake cable out of the top tube, and the FD/RD cables just need to be kept close to the front of the down tube so they come out of the hole at the bottom.

Either bike will be great, pick whichever puts more of a smile on your face!


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Have you ridden them? 

Except for gruppo spec, if the frame and ride characteristics aren't to your liking we can't tell you. Bike fit, what your intended uses are, your experience...are factors to consider.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

get the one that fits better. Difficult to believe but drivetrain doesn't matter much. don't make fit comprimises to get a better drivetrain, an 8cm stem that's set up with a high rise is worthless on a bike with dura ace on it. you'll wind up stripping off the dura ace in a year to put it on a better fitting bike.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahhh, a question as old as time. I agree with the above. Fit is the most important thing here. Ultegra is a little lighter, some people say it shifts better. The fact is that 105 has become so much like its big brother that its getting tough to distinguish the two. It is also worth noting that these are very different bikes. The Cervelo is an aerodynamic race machine. There is no reason to spend the money on a premium aero frame if you aren't going to race. The Cannondale can be raced hard and you still pay a premium, but that premium is for a well-made American bike. So in summation, both are fantastic bikes and both will serve you well. I would go with whichever gives you the better fit, bike shop and, last but not least, components (think about the wheels and cockpit too).


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Sounding like a broken record here, but I agree... ride both and get the one that fits better and is more comfortable. I had a Soloist (S1) and found it to be harshand uncomfortable, and I was never really able to find a comfortable position. I switched to a Cannondale and much prefer the feel and geometry; but I've heard of others with the opposite story!... One way to decide!.... I wouldn't let the grouppo sway your decision too much...both are so comprable these days!


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

how much?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

PigmyRacer said:


> The Cannondale can be raced hard and you still pay a premium, but that premium is for a well-made American bike.


Well made, yes. American, NO.
Pretty sure they are owned by a Canadian company and made in Asia.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Which did you get?


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

i think the cervelo looks disgusting, but the 105's on the caad10 (which has a nicer frame paint-scheme) is a good bit heavier and lower end than the ultegras.


----------



## Spire (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my LBS to get the CAAD10 5 in in my size. Been riding the S1 though, and I like it a lot, doesnt feel overly harsh to me. Thing is though, it has ultegra 6600, which my LBS says was the 2009 version even though it's on a 2010 bike. Is this true? Seems the new 105 brake hoods and levers have a significantly better ergonomic feel....


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

the older version of the s1, in white, right, seemed like a nicer footprint, no idea what the specs were. the newer cervelo is kinda ugly, but yeah, i've heard it rides like a dream

the caad ten sounds not as nice as last year's nine five. the frame is different from last year rave reviewed. the cervelo's gonna cost you more, but probably not more than its worth. cannondale is gonna push the margin on cost, pound for pound, the ultegra components are light and smooth, ultegra invariably will cost more, better groupset than 105, better investment. 

all in all i would think cervelo, but there are others here who will tell you that riding both is the only way to tell the difference....


----------



## Spire (Jan 14, 2011)

easyridernyc said:


> the older version of the s1, in white, right, seemed like a nicer footprint, no idea what the specs were. the newer cervelo is kinda ugly, but yeah, i've heard it rides like a dream
> 
> the caad ten sounds not as nice as last year's nine five. the frame is different from last year rave reviewed. the cervelo's gonna cost you more, but probably not more than its worth. cannondale is gonna push the margin on cost, pound for pound, the ultegra components are light and smooth, ultegra invariably will cost more, better groupset than 105, better investment.
> 
> all in all i would think cervelo, but there are others here who will tell you that riding both is the only way to tell the difference....


But its Ultegra 6600 were talking about here versus 2011 105.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Spire said:


> I'm still waiting for my LBS to get the CAAD10 5 in in my size. Been riding the S1 though, and I like it a lot, doesnt feel overly harsh to me. Thing is though, it has ultegra 6600, which my LBS says was the 2009 version even though it's on a 2010 bike. Is this true? Seems the new 105 brake hoods and levers have a significantly better ergonomic feel....


Your LBS is right. Also, there were some 2010 model bikes that were sold with 6600 to keep costs down on some models. Anyway, 5700 is equal to(maybe even better than) 6600. Regardless, they are both great bikes. While I haven't ridden an S1, I have ridden a CAAD10. That bike really felt like a carbon bike. I had to look at the bike again to make sure that it wasn't a carbon bike. That frame is downright beautiful and eventhough it isn't made here in the USA, who cares? The CAAD10 had an amazing ride- even better than the boy racer CAAD 9. That says a lot since I didn't think anything aluminum could get better than a CAAD 9. The S1, from my understanding, has a slightly harsher ride. I'venever ridden one but I know three people that own them. To their credit, they love their Cervelo S1s enough that none of them cringe at the thought of buying a new bike. You really can't go wrong with either. So it's like everyone else said, fit should be the deciding factor here.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

Cervelo has a proprietary seat post. You are stuck with that. No choice.

I hate that.

Cannondale seems like a better long time choice in my mind.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

tempeteOntheRoad said:


> Cervelo has a proprietary seat post. You are stuck with that. No choice.
> 
> I hate that.
> 
> Cannondale seems like a better long time choice in my mind.


For what its worth, I tend to agree with that. The Cervelo is a race bike while the CAAD is a versatile bike that can be raced. In my humble opinion, the Cervelo is unnecessarily limiting for most people.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

Spire said:


> But its Ultegra 6600 were talking about here versus 2011 105.


yeah I hear what you're sayin man, it is a tough choiceifeel your pain. Am personally mulling a third roadie, my first carbon, and although I have it pretty much narrowed down, the decision is phuckin AGONIZING....

I will say this...I have two, two and a half, really, 105's,
I swapped in an older version for a smashed right shifter on my specialized s works frame. And the old shifter is almost smoother than the newer one was. I also have the next newest 105, and besides the grams, it really is close to ultegra, ace print. so I would say weight is the thing.6600 is gonna be lighter and faster than 105. 6700 is newer, true, but 6600 is a serious group..better than most, bro, and a higher quality group than new 105.105 good. ultegra better.

and like I say 105 is very, very nice. hollowtech on the carbon frame I'm looking at hard....I can afford the extra for ultegra. but personally I am goin 105. for me, 105 is plenty.....


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

2010 S1 is equipped with 6600 SL (Its the lightweight "premium edition of last year's Ultegra). Keep in mind too that the crank is FSA and the brakes are Tektro - again, cost cutting measure.

That said, the S1 is razor sharp. I can see how some would find it harsh - but I don't. I love this bike.


----------



## Spire (Jan 14, 2011)

After extensive test riding I got the CAAD10 3. Thanks for everyones input. 

/end thread


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Not so fast there buddy. Maybe you could share with the rest of us your impressions of the two and why you chose the caad. Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Spire (Jan 14, 2011)

Hokay so I test rode them one after another, each about 15 minutes before switching, multiple times on each, same route. They're both amazing. The S1 was definitely heavier, definitely less comfortable, and definitely faster. The new ultegra hoods feel a lot better than the old ones, and the CAAD was seriously smooth in comparison to the S1 as far as ride quality goes. Like I said, they're both deadly bikes, the feel is just different. It came down to the fact that the S1 didn't feel very much quicker than the CAAD, but the CAAD felt a lot smoother.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

Spire said:


> Hokay so I test rode them one after another, each about 15 minutes before switching, multiple times on each, same route. They're both amazing. The S1 was definitely heavier, definitely less comfortable, and definitely faster. The new ultegra hoods feel a lot better than the old ones, and the CAAD was seriously smooth in comparison to the S1 as far as ride quality goes. Like I said, they're both deadly bikes, the feel is just different. It came down to the fact that the S1 didn't feel very much quicker than the CAAD, but the CAAD felt a lot smoother.


the 011 10 3? with the slk ultegra is sweet, man...

well done :thumbsup:


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

easyridernyc said:


> the 011 10 3? with the slk ultegra is sweet, man...
> 
> well done :thumbsup:


+1....I am looking at The Dura Ace model but the LBS near me only had the Ultegra model in my size for me to test ride. The bike has an amazing ride. I had to look down to make sure I wasn't on a carbon bike. That is a really sweet CAAD.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

i have two alu's, i think i need a carbon jammie. the idea of ultegra or ace on the ten 3 for 2 2 and a half g's is tempting. ultimately though, i would imagine the carbon, especially at a high quality weave, is better material....


----------



## Spire (Jan 14, 2011)

easyridernyc said:


> i have two alu's, i think i need a carbon jammie. the idea of ultegra or ace on the ten 3 for 2 2 and a half g's is tempting. ultimately though, i would imagine the carbon, especially at a high quality weave, is better material....


oh for sure carbon is better.... but I'd have had to drop a lotttt more money to get a quality carbon frame. Was considering the Madone 3.1 too but I think I'm getting a LOT more for my money with the CAAD


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

What about the CAAD 10 4? Lighter parts than the Cervelo, way nicer frame.


----------



## Spire (Jan 14, 2011)

MarvinK said:


> What about the CAAD 10 4? Lighter parts than the Cervelo, way nicer frame.


I got the CAAD10 3


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

i seen some madones out on the road over the summer, and they look sweet sweet sweet, i think higher end treks are nice. trek bikes period are nice, they have just been a bit overpriced for a long time. its too badi think in the long term trek lost a lot of business and market share like that...

like i say i am in a similar boat than you only difference i have two good bikes already, so i'm not necessarily as all in when thinking about a new carbon. i kinda have one picked out, but i could switch up, kestrel 010 800 lookin good if i git the price down i bit i will pull on the triggah


----------

